# Android Stock Recovery mode SD Card Permission Denied!



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there anyway to fix this issue? When I try to update via Update from External it just says permission denied everytime. I think this is about my last and only option to attempt to recover my device, but yet again the sd card is proving to be useless to me. I have tried formatting the sd in everyway I can, turn off quick format, tried using sd card formatting tools for windows, tried ext4 file system instead of fat32, tried ntfs, tried just about everything. The computer will not let me install a proper driver for my tablet to try to use adb, it detects the device and installs a generic MTP device driver, in the device list on the pc it even lists the device by the model number QTAQZ3, however no drive letter is produced in the drives for the computer and the adb driver installation wont detect the device, I cant force install the naked drivers to it because windows says "the correct drivers are installed".

Somebody please explain this if you can?


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

Help?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We cannot help with no info on what device your talking about IE make and model possibly then someone might have something to suggest.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Verizon Ellipses 8.

Did you buy this new or used? Typically you can do an OTA (via wifi) update, did that not work?


----------

